# Whistle, and smoking (more Updates)



## Love my 340 (Oct 3, 2020)

Good morning Bimmer people.
What's wrong with my B58?
I have brought it to BMW service, because no codes come up they can not figure it out.
This has been happening intermittently.
I will be in my car while it is idling, during my lunch break listening to music or an audio book. When after 40 minutes the idle will change to rough and thick white smoke will start billowing from the exhaust pipe. 

This morning I stopped at my local deli to get breakfast and I hear whistling coming from my car and again with the smoke, only this time when I drive away. What is going on? I use premium gas.


----------



## Love my 340 (Oct 3, 2020)

Oh no Tunes, running completely stock.


----------



## Tomhumpage (Oct 5, 2020)

B58 what? If its the newer technical update with the twin turbo set up its possible your turbos are damaged. They will not show any fault codes for mechanical damage unless they're completely blown. I've done a few sets now


----------



## Love my 340 (Oct 3, 2020)

Tomhumpage said:


> B58 what? If its the newer technical update with the twin turbo set up its possible your turbos are damaged. They will not show any fault codes for mechanical damage unless they're completely blown. I've done a few sets now


2017 340I Xdrive


----------



## Tomhumpage (Oct 5, 2020)

2017 should be the turbo set up with the cast link pipes iirc. Still possible for turbos. If you pull the air duct off the lower turbo housing check for lateral (back and forth) play in the cartridge there shouldn't be any real play. If it moves back and forth like a karma sutra pop up book it's your turbos


----------



## Love my 340 (Oct 3, 2020)

Okay so it just happened again. I have a video of it happening. Also I just pulled codes for engine misfire in multiple cylinders.


----------



## Love my 340 (Oct 3, 2020)

Tomhumpage said:


> 2017 should be the turbo set up with the cast link pipes iirc. Still possible for turbos. If you pull the air duct off the lower turbo housing check for lateral (back and forth) play in the cartridge there shouldn't be any real play. If it moves back and forth like a karma sutra pop up book it's your turbos


You mean the waste gate controller?


----------



## Tomhumpage (Oct 5, 2020)

Scrap that if its got multiple misfires start with the plugs. The coils are fairly strong compared to older engines but the injectors are a fairly weak design with a Teflon seal which can cause issues. If you're removing injectors you must use the special tool as prising them out usually leads to the plastic body snapping


----------



## Tomhumpage (Oct 5, 2020)

When you pull the plugs let us know what colour the electrode is


----------



## Love my 340 (Oct 3, 2020)

Tomhumpage said:


> When you pull the plugs let us know what colour the electrode is


I'm not touching anything. She is under warranty. Now that codes are showing up I an leaving it to BMW to fix Monday. I'll update when done.


----------



## Love my 340 (Oct 3, 2020)

So BMW service contacted me and said I have a crack in the intake. That Crack is messing with the air fuel ratio. I don't think he is completely correct but it is a start.


----------



## Love my 340 (Oct 3, 2020)

Hello again 
So I just picked up my car. My service representative showed me a video (smoke test) of where exactly the crack/leak was coming from. It was from the small air box just after the mass air sensor. 
I am home now and sitting in my car idling waiting to see if it starts to rough idle again. It's been about 30 minutes so far and nothing yet. I hope it stays that way.


----------



## Love my 340 (Oct 3, 2020)

F#$% !!! Here we go again. After getting home and running her for around 40-50 minutes she did it again whistling and rough idling and gives drivetrain malfunction WTH.


----------



## Love my 340 (Oct 3, 2020)

So I brought her back and now they think it is a valve cover issue. Sounds to me like they are starting with the cheapest parts first and then going up from there.


----------



## Love my 340 (Oct 3, 2020)

BMW gave me a loaner car. Everything seemed fine at first with it. Then stuff started to hit the fan. First message was lighting system warning. I thought no big deal at first. I got it home no problem. I had to move the car, that's when things got weird. Lighting system came back on, then "restraint system" warning then "emergency call" warning, left and right high beam warning. I drive screen going off and on, no sound from radio, but thump sounding like a heart beat from speakers. Needless to say I called service and brought that car back. Weird AF


----------



## Love my 340 (Oct 3, 2020)

So day 6 BMW service just can't seem to figure out what is wrong with my car. They are going to keep over the weekend.


----------



## Love my 340 (Oct 3, 2020)

So I did an internet for symptoms my car is having and I finally found something. 








340i - Lots of white smoke after idling a while


340i - Lots of white smoke after idling a while



f30.bimmerpost.com


----------

